# Ink clogging screen immediately



## mm2406 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi,

I am new to screen printing and am having what is most likely a remedial issue that I have no idea how to fix. When I literally first lay ink on my screen, flood it, then do two solid passes, nothing or very little ink goes through on to the shirt. 

I have read a bunch of threads about this happening after a few shirts but haven't seen anything thus far about it happening right out of the gate.

I'm using...

-Brand new 110 mesh screen 
-Speedball black plastisol ink
-Have tried multiple durometer squeegees
-Off contact a quarter's width

Am I pushing too hard? Not hard enough?, Using the wrong equipment/set-up? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vanmaninc (Jun 5, 2012)

can you see the design on the tshirt or is it patchy?


----------



## mm2406 (Jan 24, 2019)

Sometimes its very patchy, sometimes there's nothing on the shirt at all.


----------



## LizardLicked (Jan 23, 2019)

Did you wash out the brand new screens first? Also I would bump up your off contact to about 3/16" you are not leaving enough off contact for the screen to immediately lift away from the image after the squeegee passes and release the ink, leaving it on the shirt. Also, the off contact should be measured from the top of the shirt/hoodie not the platen, the thickness of the shirt/hoodie will throw off the distance needed.


----------



## mm2406 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks! To answer your question, no I didn't wash them out and yes I was measuring from the platen. I'll try the changes, Thanks!


----------



## caliber1 (Feb 19, 2013)

like mentioned above when you have new screens make sure you degrease them and rinse good. Sometimes after screen is exposed and washing it off make sure the water doesn't dry on mesh, that can also clog the mesh up. We use one of them car drying shamis to remove excess water or even sometimes use a air hose to blow out water.


----------



## mm2406 (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks! I ordered some degreaser


----------



## vanmaninc (Jun 5, 2012)

caliber1 said:


> like mentioned above when you have new screens make sure you degrease them and rinse good. Sometimes after screen is exposed and washing it off make sure the water doesn't dry on mesh, that can also clog the mesh up. We use one of them car drying shamis to remove excess water or even sometimes use a air hose to blow out water.


when your screen is dry there shouldn't be any shiny bits (if you hold it angled to the sun / a light source and see a reflection) 

Those shiny bits are the emulsion that's dried on the screen and have to be wiped clean. We normally use a damp cloth to wipe the screen down first before putting ink on to make sure we got all those out.


----------



## vanmaninc (Jun 5, 2012)

caliber1 said:


> like mentioned above when you have new screens make sure you degrease them and rinse good. Sometimes after screen is exposed and washing it off make sure the water doesn't dry on mesh, that can also clog the mesh up. We use one of them car drying shamis to remove excess water or even sometimes use a air hose to blow out water.


when your screen is dry there shouldn't be any shiny bits (if you hold it angled to the sun / a light source and see a reflection) 

Those shiny bits are the emulsion that's dried on the screen and have to be wiped clean. We normally use a damp cloth to wipe the screen down first before putting ink on to make sure we got all those out.


----------



## mm2406 (Jan 24, 2019)

I upped my off contact to 3/16 and almost had the opposite problem than before. A ton of ink went through and piled up on the shirt. Wondering if that's from the adjustment or something else. I'll try it at 2/16 later and see if that's the happy medium unless you can think of anything else that might account for the difference? I'd have to guess that that's the issue. At least stuff is going through now!


----------

